# Finally



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

I FINALLY got my P99.

Only took 5 months, 4 different dealers, and switching to the .40S&W to get it.










Apparently, right now if the dealer doesn't have the AS in 9mm in the store when you try to get it, you're going to end up on a waiting list for a LOOOOOOOOONG time.

After striking out with dealer after dealer and being put on 4 different waiting lists I found a guy with a .40S&W P99AS to try out, and I liked it, so I changed my order to the .40 and the gun arrived the next day to start the DROS process (seemed a bit silly...been waiting almost 5 months, but I had to wait another 10 days still).

I'll post my first range report when I finally get to take it out for a spin.


----------



## cnorm (Apr 15, 2007)

Congrats! Lucked out at a gun show a few weeks ago and found a 9mm P99AS and love it so far. Good luck on your first trip to the range:smt023


----------



## beelz (Jun 4, 2007)

Yea congrats great gun. Iam in the same bag I am in CA. There is a big shortage on them. but iam going to wait it out for the AS 9mm anyone have any good ideas of getting one faster.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Can't under why they will not up production on them as they have a winner. Oh well good luck with yours there Mr.Dood and we will be looking foward to your range report.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Didn't get a chance to take pictures of the targets yet, but finally took the gun for a spin this past weekend.

Went through about 200 rounds, which was more with the .40 than I had shot before. The gun is just a joy to fire. Not too snappy, very accurate. The only problem I really had was that my trigger finger seemed to be rubbing against the bottom of the trigger guard, so I adjusted my grip a bit, which took a while to get used to. Even so, with the exception of the occasional errant shot, most of my groupings were relatively tight at 15 yards (usually about 5 or 6 inches).

I think I'm going to have to experiment with the other backstraps to see if I can get a slightly better grip, but overall I couldn't be any happier. I'm looking forward to taking it to the range again this coming weekend.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

It makes me happy to see a happy gun owner. Good luck with your new pistol.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

*Good Choice*

I have the very same gun and have been very content with the .40 S&W. Now if I ever could find a P99c *A/S* I'd probably get a 9mm. Then again, if I can ever find one I'll probably get it regardless.


----------

